

Why didn't Osama Bin Laden get a trial? - Khao

I remember that Saddam Hussein got a trial when he was captured by american soldiers. Why didn't Osama get a trial then and got killed in his hideout instead?
======
jws
Edit to include: it appears he was not shot on sight, but shot when he
"resisted". This is tremendously important when you think about the order
which must have been given.

Saddam's trial was about documenting his government and demonstrating the
authority of the new Iraqi regime. No one ever expected it to end in anything
but a hanging.

There is no similar motive to have a trial for Bin Laden.

Another factor since 2006 is a development in the United States presidential
interpretation of the constitution that gives the president the authority to
order the death of individuals without judicial oversight[1]. This comes as a
surprise to most Americans and should be addressed, but it won't happen soon.

[1] Except for foreign officials or heads of state. Notice the gymnastics the
US went through to say they were not targeting Ghadafi, but might target
command centers where he might be present.

------
chickenorshrimp
Because he resisted. Saddam Hussein surrendered.

[http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5j_PA3pyZRo...](http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/article/ALeqM5j_PA3pyZRo9ICegSAKkm1e9xPk8A?docId%3D272f40ddeb4f42e48e3cb06132d9c7c3)

~~~
Khao
Oh well, this looks to me as if they had to have an excuse to shoot him.

What I find weird is how it doesn't look like this question gets asked a lot.
Everyone seems to think that killing him without a trial is how we do it now,
but Saddam Hussein had a trial and the nazi SS had a trial. Killing bad people
on sight is normally NOT how we do it.

~~~
genericbrandx
Saddam and the Nazis surrendered, bin Laden did not. The rules of engagement
are clear, which also hold true for metro police actions, in that lethal force
is authorized when the other party brandishes a weapon. If he had not had a
weapon, if he had raised his hands instead of an AK then he would have faced
trial but that is not how things went down.

~~~
Khao
I cannot find any article that talks about how exactly did bin Laden resist.
Do you have any link saying that bin Laden was armed?

~~~
chickenorshrimp
I believe the story I linked from the AP has the most info that's out now. The
President still hasn't authorized releasing the photos of the body yet either,
so there is still more info to come.

------
thedangler
I'm sorry, But were any of you guys there? How do we know he resisted.
Assuming it was really him they killed and tossed in the water with in a
couple hours. Where is the report and photos?

He's resisting shoot him. You saw that right? he resisted. Yup.

Cops do it all the time what makes you think the NAVY Seals are any different.

History is written by the winners, Correct?

This is fishy and really good timing.

Around 2 min mark <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnychOXj9Tg>

He was a CIA asset. I really don't know what to believe any more.

I'd really like to know if the guy who tweeted the whole thing knew he was
there. Someone should interview him.

